# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Metrojunakuvia 4.5.2016

## Rattivaunu

Tämän kertaisen *kuvaston* otsikko voisi olla vaikkapa Nokkajunasta M300:aan. Lyhyessä ajassa kameran eteen tulivat kaikki nyt olemassa olevat vaunusarjat - Nokkajunan katson eräänlaiseksi alasarjaksi M100-pääsarjasta tässä yhteydessä.

----------

